# Newb Question



## blankmonkey (Mar 15, 2011)

I am starting on some routing work, and am trying to use a template guide (term?) for the first time. I have a Hitachi M12v, but it does not have any extras, so I need to find them and buy them. So some very basic questions if anyone could spare a moment;
What is the collet?
What is the Template guide?
What is the bushing?
How do these fit together?

I figure I need to get a correct template guide for my router, the M12v Hitachi, and then a bushing of the correct size to fit in it. but all the pictures i am seeing do not 'jive'. Does the bushing screw into the template? how do I put these things together?


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

*Some answers*

Here's a link that will answer some of your questions Using Guide Buschings - How To Use A Router - NewWoodworker.com LLC. If you buy Guide Bushings, buy brass. Harbor Frieght has a good inexpensive set.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Thanks, that's very good how to for the guides, the video is great for the line up tool 



Marco said:


> Here's a link that will answer some of your questions Using Guide Buschings - How To Use A Router - NewWoodworker.com LLC. If you buy Guide Bushings, buy brass. Harbor Frieght has a good inexpensive set.


----------



## woodjoiner (Mar 23, 2011)

Great reply Jim, I totally agree don't just get something that will fit your Hitachi base get the universal base for the porter cable bushing set.

It'll make all the difference for exactly duplicating pieces with templates.


----------

